# Nice price on  " 8 oz. " Novus products



## jjjaworski (May 31, 2012)

I found this while browsing through one of Rio Grande jewelry supplies catalogs and wanted to pass it along to those that use Novus finishing products.

It's an incredible price for 8 ounces of Novus #1( $8.80 ) or Novus #2( $7.35 ).

Jewelry Making Supplies, Silver, Beads, Tools and Jewelry Packaging and Displays by Rio Grande.


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2012)

I know where you can save even more!!

FWIW


----------



## ronfinch (May 31, 2012)

So do I! If $7.35 is an"incredible" price for Novus #2 (actually, it's $8.80 for #2), then $5.00 must be unbelievable!!!! Just saying...
Novus Scratch Remover for Plastics


----------



## jjjaworski (May 31, 2012)

ronfinch said:


> So do I! If $7.35 is an"incredible" price for Novus #2, then $5.00 must be unbelievable!!!! Just saying...
> Novus Scratch Remover for Plastics



That's for an 8 ounce bottle?

I guess that would be better than this price.


----------



## ronfinch (May 31, 2012)

Well, the bottle says 8oz., but knowing Exotic, they probably send 10 oz!! )


----------



## ed4copies (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Ron!!


----------



## Wood Butcher (May 31, 2012)

Check out this on Amazon,  
Amazon.com: Novus Polish Kit, Plastic Polish & Scratch Remover: Automotive 
I use the #1 to clean my glasses and other plastic surfaces where finger prints are an issue.
WB


----------



## brownsfn2 (May 31, 2012)

I ordered my Novus kit from Amazon for $15 and was really disappointed with it.  When I opened the box there was no freebie.  How the heck does Amazon stay in business.


----------



## biednick (Jun 1, 2012)

Ive been looking for novus 1, does exotics carry it? I don't see ot on their website but I might be missing something.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 1, 2012)

Love to see a good arm wrestle and yes size does matter.

Kind regards all.

Peter.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just looked, and both IndyPenDance and Exotics carry Novus


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Hard to beat*

I have found its pretty hard to beat (if you can) our IAP Vendors prices. And also service.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2012)

biednick said:


> Ive been looking for novus 1, does exotics carry it? I don't see ot on their website but I might be missing something.



I have used Novus 1 and no, we don't carry it.  I could see no advantage to it.  

If you want another step after Novus 2, I think the logic of car polish makes sense.  I used Hut Plastic Polish sometimes.

So, that's why we don't have Novus 1.  As I have said before, I have PURCHASED the products I USED and LIKED.  So, when I recommend them it's because I believe in the product.  We BUY what I LIKE.  Nice to have that experience of 10 years of SELLING pens.

FWIW!!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have Novus 1 and to me it is just a plastic cleaner.  If I have buffing residue or dust on my blank after I am done buffing I use it to clean it.  I think it also is anti-static.  I probably would not buy it again though.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Novus 1 doesn't work nearly as well as the 2 or 3. The best finish I have found is Maguire's PlastX. It is made to polish motorcycle windshields and to restore automotive headlights and tail lights. Our Wal-Mart carries a 12 ounce bottle for $4.79. It makes a perfect follow up for Novus 2.


----------



## biednick (Jun 1, 2012)

Alright, thanks everyone. I thought it was just an ultra fine polish.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 1, 2012)

I see a lot of favorable comments about Maguire's PlastX.  I have never used it, but I will purchase a bottle and, perhaps make contact with them to add it to our line.

Thanks to all (especially you, Andy) for the helpful analysis!!


----------

